# New Seagull Ocean Star (816.523): a 200-metre screw down diver available in 2 colours



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

Just stumbled upon it on Taobao...
































































Price is arround RMB2300. Movement is Seagull ST2130.


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah I saw this model some days ago, looks pretty good.


----------



## adyu (Mar 17, 2016)

Aw man. I wish they made a diver of their own design instead of making a sub homage. We've got plenty of those already! They've gone so long without one, I don't know why they would make one now. 

It'd be nice if they'd update the D310 with a screw-down crown and solid end links instead. 

That said, it does look pretty good.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd be all over this if it wasn't a homage.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Wow looks quite alright, pity it isn't an entirely unique design. 2300RMB way more than what I am willing to pay. 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I think it's awesome.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Bit late but I hope they have done it right with regards to lume and over all quality. Will be following any hands on review for this release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Triggaaar said:


> I'd be all over this if it wasn't a homage.


Y'know, I _get_ that and original design is a much higher bar, there's no debate about that.

But here, I think, as I wrote elsewhere: There's a lot of beauty in a simple idea well realized. Lots of quite legitimate companies like Bulova, Orient and Glycine for quick examples, have very nice Sub-alikes. And my thinking is that, at least based on looks, and for a sub-alike, they kinda _nailed_ it, here 

And maybe it's actually not _that _close to the usual Sub-alike, when it comes down to it.

The star, especially its placement, is a classy attribute of 60s/70s Omegas and, unlike most Sub homages, this one doesn't call in the usual circular indices, or the usual cathedral hands, or the usual middle-dot second hand.

And the second hand on this is really nicely played, but more like an Explorer. The stick indices are much more like a thin version of the Datejust II, and the dial is closer to Datejust II than Sub overall to my eyes. It's a nice crisp blend of classic ideas, here, instead of a "model copy", and the shade of blue looks like a great choice. So there's that. I think it works pretty well.

Now, I haven't held one and for me, it all ultimately depends on build quality. Like others, I'm looking forward to hearing from folks who wear it, and hold it.

Well, that and I wish I had one...but...saving for the next China trip :-d


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually think it looks pretty original. I mean, there are tons of other sub knock-offs out there. 

Squale, Steinhart, Debaufre etc...

That said, I'd remove the cyclops to make it even more "original."

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm a bit disappointed that they've borrowed a model name from Rado, but on the other hand it is not at all a homage of that watch and the case is less Rolex-like than the Rado Ocean Star. 

Just based on the photos it appears that the overall standard of finish is perhaps not as high as the Dragon King, but it is hard to judge these things without a direct comparison.


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 29, 2016)

AlbertaTime said:


> Y'know, I _get_ that and original design is a much higher bar, there's no debate about that.


Yeah, and I'm not after something shockingly new, just not a sub.



> Lots of quite legitimate companies like Bulova, Orient and Glycine for quick examples, have very nice Sub-alikes.


I haven't bought those either  And I wasn't knocking Seagull for doing it, I just don't like Sub copies.

The problem for me is that I really like the colours (blue and white), the hands, the markers, the brand and the star logo, so I'm just a bit gutted it's not quite right. If the colours and logo were different, I'd have just thought 'not for me' and I wouldn't have posted. I posted because it's so close to exactly what I want, it's a shame it's not quite right.

The lugs aren't quite to my taste, the crown guard is passable, but the thing that really puts me off is the cyclops. If they did a no-date I'd have a closer look.


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

On a quick check the crown guards look a lot like the dragon king. Maybe the same case with slightly different finishing. 

I'm really digging the case back. I like the carved (& colored) more than the etched one on the DK.

gigfy


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah its a black bezel diver but its far from your typical knock off Sub homages from all the other homage makers. Different dial markers, and different hands give the watch a very different vibe. I'd say it differs from the Sub even more than the SKX007/009 which have the Sub-esque round markers. 

I also find this design to be more cohesive than the Dragon King, and especially like the bracelet relative to the DK. IMO, pretty nice release! 

Sent from my X600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggaaar (Apr 29, 2016)

aron said:


> I'd say it differs from the Sub even more than the SKX007/009 which have the Sub-esque round markers.


Wow, I couldn't disagree more (we're allowed to disagree  )

The bezel on the SKX is flat, rather than that tapered look - the bezel is thinner - the crown position is at 4 o'clock - the crown guards are completely different - there's no cyclops - there's a day and date - the markers at 12,6, and 9 are different - the shape of the case is different - the hands are different. Everything is different except for a few round markers.

The Seagull just looks like a Sub - different hands - different markers
but same size bezel - same shape bezel - same crown position - same style crown guards - same cyclops - same case shape

Only my opinion, but I think the SKX is completely different whereas I think the Seagull is a homage.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

aron said:


> Yeah its a black bezel diver..


Or a blue bezel...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Attractive, but lost me at 44mm. And USD $365ish.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

adyu said:


> Aw man. I wish they made a diver of their own design instead of making a sub homage.


I don't consider it to be a sub "homage" AT ALL: 4mm bigger case. Different hands (not mercedes). Different hour markers (not circles or a 12 o'clock triangle). Red tipped second hand. Polished OUTER links (instead of all brushed or polished inner links). Yeah it has a timed diving bezel and a cyclops, you got me there...LOL


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Made me take out my AlphaUSA Milsub again. It's nice that there is now an upgraded version (ST21 vs ST16), albeit without a see-through case back, and at a significantly higher price point ($350 vs $45). To be fair, one should get better QC with the Sea-Gull assembled watch, even though AlphaUSA tried to add an extra QC element. The dial is indeed different (bars instead of dots). I'm not sure what to do with the sub-second (sub-minute?) divisions on a non-chronograph with central seconds. Are we supposed to read them on the fly? 
The larger size (44mm vs 40mm) seems nice, easier to read as people who still wear watches get older. Not sure about the cyclops though; they always looked a bit cheap, and especially now that there are affordable watches/movements with bigger dates available.

Milsub pic from Martin_B:


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Chascomm, I thought Ocean Star is a Mido brand name...

At first glance I can still say it's a Sub homage, the details and branding would not change that fact. Another gripe is the "Ocean Star" typography looks quite unprofessional, as if someone just grabbed a sheet of Letraset and rubbed down the letters and be done with it as he needs to catch the bus home! Having been a designer I am guilty of being a bit sensitive to typography, a nice copperplate would be quite a bit better, I suspect.


----------



## adyu (Mar 17, 2016)

lovebandit said:


> I don't consider it to be a sub "homage" AT ALL: 4mm bigger case. Different hands (not mercedes). Different hour markers (not circles or a 12 o'clock triangle). Red tipped second hand. Polished OUTER links (instead of all brushed or polished inner links). Yeah it has a timed diving bezel and a cyclops, you got me there...LOL


The elements you describe are what make it a sub homage and not a sub knockoff!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Seele said:


> Chascomm, I thought Ocean Star is a Mido brand name...


You're right. Rado, Mido.... they all sound the same. :-d


----------



## Tom1970 (May 8, 2016)

For a chinese watch look good.


----------



## GHerber (Mar 24, 2011)

Fandegrue said:


> Just stumbled upon it on Taobao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360$USD + S&H?? YEEEEEOUCH! I'll keep my Dragon King; thank you.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Any further news on this. I have been looking to pick up a diver for a while and I really like this one.

The hands and dial combo are great, to me pretty original and really work. Case and bracelet look nice, case back is great. Not too keen on a cyclops but hey ho not a deal breaker, plus it could be removed by the brave.

Would prefer a no date (or _at least_ a matching date wheel) but I do really like the shade of blue they have chosen, and I am looking for a nice blue watch...

Alas $350 is too much for me to spend without extensive live pics so I am wondering if anyone has taken the plunge? Cant find any proper reviews on the piece.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

And for those who have not seen it, this may be helpful... I just want more!

http://www.eastwatchreview.com/blog...sea-gull-ocean-star-200m-automatic-dive-watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

So they want $350 with free shipping from the Sea-Gull Store. I guess if you really want a Sea-Gull diver, that might be worth it. There are just a lot of Seiko, Orient and Citizen divers around that price point.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

https://world.taobao.com/item/53120...LghQ&ns=1&abbucket=3&scene=taobao_shop#detail

https://world.tmall.com/item/531552...80.1.Jddi5Y&id=531552199301&scene=taobao_shop

Blue and black dials btw.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> https://world.taobao.com/item/53120...LghQ&ns=1&abbucket=3&scene=taobao_shop#detail
> 
> https://world.tmall.com/item/531552...80.1.Jddi5Y&id=531552199301&scene=taobao_shop
> 
> Blue and black dials btw.


When you figure in the shipping and agent fees, these are way more expensive than just buying one from the Sea-Gull on-line store(*$350 w/ free shipping*).


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Video review is out. Liking the look a lot but not stoked on the price tho


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Looks like it's quite a quality piece based on the review. Always wanted a good MIC diver..Now to wait for the price on this to drop...way too high right now.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> So they want $350 with free shipping from the Sea-Gull Store. I guess if you really want a Sea-Gull diver, that might be worth it. There are just a lot of Seiko, Orient and Citizen divers around that price point.


Exactly, there's tons of them, this is a nice refreshing change and the 44mm size is perfect.



cal11 said:


> Video review is out. Liking the look a lot but not stoked on the price tho





balzebub said:


> Looks like it's quite a quality piece based on the review. Always wanted a good MIC diver..Now to wait for the price on this to drop...way too high right now.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Once i watched the review, the praise the reviewer gives added to the comparisons he made with more expensive watches makes this look very tempting at it's current price.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone got one yet?


Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

great looking watch. I love the blue


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I take it nothing further on this front?


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

It's currently sold out at suagullwatchstore so I have some time to decide - this or Orient Mako II USA? The Sea-Gull is $350 shipped, the Orient is $263 but they don't ship outside of the US so I'll have to arrange something. Other things to consider: Mako is smaller 41.5 vs 44 which is good for my 7" wrist I guess BUT design-wise I like the Ocean Star better BUT $350 still feels a little too much for a china made watch.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

scoff said:


> It's currently sold out at suagullwatchstore so I have some time to decide - this or Orient Mako II USA? The Sea-Gull is $350 shipped, the Orient is $263 but they don't ship outside of the US so I'll have to arrange something. Other things to consider: Mako is smaller 41.5 vs 44 which is good for my 7" wrist I guess BUT design-wise I like the Ocean Star better BUT $350 still feels a little too much for a china made watch.


I must say the design of this does speak to me, but I do find the price tag a bit of an issue, hopefully it will come down in future.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

SEA-GULL 816.523 Ocean Star 200M Automatic Dive Watch

Did Seagull just increase the price to USD425?

Btw, The Rolex Sub is not an original design. It's an homage of the original Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
So, stop crying how everyone is ripping of Rolex's design when they did the same to Blancpain and no one else is complaining.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

The price rise is disappointing but perhaps shouldn't be a surprise. This is really the type of watch that Seagull should be making instead of cheap homages and expensive tourbillons -- I would have expected demand for it to be good.

I'll still buy it at this price, but I'll have to figure out if there is some way to get it to Canada without getting hammered on duty...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

T-Rekt said:


> Btw, The Rolex Sub is not an original design. It's an homage of the original Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
> So, stop crying how everyone is ripping of Rolex's design when they did the same to Blancpain and no one else is complaining.


Well no actually. If you take a look at the original Rolex Turn-o-graph released a year or so before the Fifty Fathoms, it will be obvious that the Submariner is a heavy-duty evolution of the Turn-o-graph rather than a copy of the Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, trying to decide between this and the orient mako II international version and the price increase isn't helping.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I was waiting to see it available from lots of retailers. Seagull watches tend to sell for significant discounts to MSRP. 
So far no luck.
I'll wait. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

a ebay seller link !!!
Seagull ST21 Man Wristwatch Diver navigation sailing Ocean Star 2016 New


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

$419, quite pricey for a ST2130 movement with a bracelet and push in pins and no mention if the crystal is sapphire or if there is a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

It looks like a Seiko SNZH57 style to me, with different color, a bit more modern than retro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

They really didn't need the date cyclops. I prefer sub homages that don't


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

solex said:


> $419, quite pricey for a ST2130 movement with a bracelet and push in pins and no mention if the crystal is sapphire or if there is a ceramic bezel insert.


?? The crystal is sapphire from everything that is posted online.

Mine is on the way.


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

BEWARE They changed the bezel significantly from the one that was reviewed. I didn't pay attention to the pictures on the site, even then all of the pictures weren't up to date.

The numbering has changed, the little luminous ball is gone and the grooves don't go all the way around the bezel. I really liked the old design, kind of pissed that what I got is different.

Also there is a tiny scratch or bit of dirt on the seconds hand that is bringing out my OCD.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

nabiul said:


> BEWARE They changed the bezel significantly from the one that was reviewed. I didn't pay attention to the pictures on the site, even then all of the pictures weren't up to date.
> 
> The numbering has changed, the little luminous ball is gone and the grooves don't go all the way around the bezel. I really liked the old design, kind of pissed that what I got is different.
> 
> Also there is a tiny scratch or bit of dirt on the seconds hand that is bringing out my OCD.


Sorry to here this, hopefully you can get some resolution. From the picture it does look handsome


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

I love the looks of this one! It is similar looking to my Bulova Marine Star, which doesn't have an automatic movement (Japanese quartz instead). Here are a few of pictures of it. 






















If it ever comes down in price I may try and get one, but not for $425. Love the look though.


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

Even with the changes I find that I still like it. I'm doubtful that the price will come down, there are some tiny flaws but overall the finishing is superb and you can tell a lot of time went into making sure the brushing on the case is uniform and perfectly parallel.... either that or they have robots doing it.

Next time I will probably not spend so much though, as nice as it is the stainless steel scratches easily and gets especially scratched near the flip up part of the clasp.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

It looks like they made deliberate changes to the bezel to further differentiate it from other divers, which I don't mind -- but I do think it's too bad about losing the lume pip. Is there no lume at all on the bezel now?

On the plus side, the watch still looks gorgeous!


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

The center of the triangle at 12 o-clock is carved out and filled with lume, but it is nowhere near the quality of the lume on the batons. The hands also appear to use a different lume from the batons and are not as bright, but better than the green triangle.

I have to say this watch looks amazing after the lume is charged up and the color is more of an aqua than the sky blue that the picture is showing.

Oh and btw they undervalued the package contents when they shipped so customs let it through without any maple syrup taxes .


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice blue lume! I am undecided, though, as to whether the green will give me OCD, ha... Hope you can give us your on-the-wrist impressions after some time wearing it.

Maple syrup taxes? You don't mean you're in Canada, do you? I'm in Canada and ordered a Made In the U.S. piece of clothing and got hit with a massive 30% duty! That would really add up for this watch...


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

Unable to edit my earlier post, but it looks like the original lume pip was also green. A Chinese seller also indicated that the applied star above the 6 o'clock baton has been changed in colour from "steel" to rose gold, but from the original WIAA review it looks to me like it was gold from the beginning.


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah now I'm noticing that official marketing pictures show a silver colored star, I guess lack of consistency is something to be expected.

They marked the package contents as $40 and customs must've just assumed it was some cheap chinese watch, afterall who in their right mind would drop $600 on a watch made in china heh.


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

I came back to post my updated impressions. 

The bezel has 4 flat areas along the edge that do not have grooves cut to coincide with the 0,15,30 and 45 minute marks on the bezel insert; unfortunately these areas do not line up at all with the numbers or the 60 clicks on the bezel. I don't know if the decision to not cut grooves all the way around was a design choice or a cost cutting measure, but regardless it was a poor one; it is bugging the hell out of me now that I've noticed it as the offset is easily on the order of 1mm or more.

The action of the bezel is very stiff, in some areas it almost feels like the spring is binding. It is also difficult to grip unless you specifically pinch the bezel with your index finger and thumb at 2 and 8-O clock.

The underside of the clasp is completely unfinished and looks very cheap.

There are small bits of silver paint or something sticking out from under the 12-O clock batons and they are quite irritating. The batons are also not placed perfectly level so one of them catches the light first and then the other.

The cyclops tends to catch alot of light and reflect it right at you while blocking the date window.

It still looks and feels great, I just wish they hadn't screwed up the bezel and paid a little more attention when making the dial. This is my first real watch so I'm not sure what a consumer should be expecting at this price level, but I don't think glaring flaws like that should be acceptable at all.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm sure having four flat areas was a deliberate design decision (you can see similar flat areas on the Citizen NY0040 bezel at 10 minute intervals). Along with the other bezel changes I assume it was done to make the watch less of an homage -- which seems ridiculous to me, when a Steinhart Ocean 1 can get away with blatantly ripping-off the Submariner.

The quality issues are more troubling. The original version in the Watch It All About review seems to have fantastic fit and finish. It really makes me wish I'd bought the original version.

That said, the watch looks beautiful in the photos you posted! It's going to be a tough decision as to whether this is still worth a purchase.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Shame. Gorgeous original watch (minus the cyclops) turned into a nice watch (silly bezel, lack of pip), with what sounds like pretty poor quality control for a hell of a lot of money. This really doesn't make any sense to me!

Obviously just my opinion and hope that owners enjoy it.


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

nabiul said:


> BEWARE They changed the bezel significantly from the one that was reviewed. I didn't pay attention to the pictures on the site, even then all of the pictures weren't up to date.
> 
> The numbering has changed, the little luminous ball is gone and the grooves don't go all the way around the bezel. I really liked the old design, kind of pissed that what I got is different.
> 
> ...


I completely understand about the dirt. It would drive me nuts to. However the bezel on yours is so much nicer looking IMHO than the original. I hate lume dots at 12 which always fall out. The triangle design looks flush with the bezel which is a better design functionally speaking. Also the bezel grooves around the bezel before looked a lot like an Orient diver but in a bad way while this looks to me a lot more original and better. So I really like the new bezel. Seems like an impressive piece!! Enjoy!!


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought I would post an update, I've worn this watch nearly every day for the past half a year and as much as it has grown on me it's also let me down.

You would think that for being in business for over half a century, seagull would understand basic engineering concepts like coefficients of thermal expansion, but sadly no. When it was new the bezel would become difficult to turn sometimes for no reason and I didn't understand why. With time I figured out that they didn't leave enough tolerance in the machining to compensate for temperature differences between the case which is being heated by your wrist, and the bezel which is cooler. 6 Months later with exposure to a little dirt and sweat and the bezel no longer turns at all which makes this watch useless for my needs. This would have never worked in actual sea water.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately this looks pretty common on Seagull watches. Nice watches but you can see no real interest in doing things well. Ungreased movements, no quality control.... I retrieve they are nice to wear and usually good priced, but forget about quality control as you may get with a Seiko watch.



nabiul said:


> I thought I would post an update, I've worn this watch nearly every day for the past half a year and as much as it has grown on me it's also let me down.
> 
> You would think that for being in business for over half a century, seagull would understand basic engineering concepts like coefficients of thermal expansion, but sadly no. When it was new the bezel would become difficult to turn sometimes for no reason and I didn't understand why. With time I figured out that they didn't leave enough tolerance in the machining to compensate for temperature differences between the case which is being heated by your wrist, and the bezel which is cooler. 6 Months later with exposure to a little dirt and sweat and the bezel no longer turns at all which makes this watch useless for my needs. This would have never worked in actual sea water.


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

nabiul said:


> I thought I would post an update, I've worn this watch nearly every day for the past half a year and as much as it has grown on me it's also let me down.
> 
> You would think that for being in business for over half a century, seagull would understand basic engineering concepts like coefficients of thermal expansion, but sadly no.


Thanks for the update -- you've probably saved me quite a bit of money!

They have over 60 years of experience, but that is 60 years of making mainly 3-hand watches, not divers. I think this is only their second diver-styled watch -- and perhaps their first actual diver. I hope in future versions they can get the bezel right, because it is a good-looking watch.

Have you considered getting a watchmaker to try and fix the bezel?


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

Parnis Lover said:


> Unfortunately this looks pretty common on Seagull watches. Nice watches but you can see no real interest in doing things well. Ungreased movements, no quality control.... I retrieve they are nice to wear and usually good priced, but forget about quality control as you may get with a Seiko watch.


I think you're mixing up watches with Seagull movements (e.g. Parnis) with watches that are actually made by Tianjin Seagull. I know they've sold unoiled ebauches to other companies who've then cased them in their own brands, but I have not heard of Seagull using unoiled movements in their own watches. I hope you also know the "Seagull 1963" watches are not made by Seagull either.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I own 5 seagull and I have to say that, although being very nice, three of them came bone dry. I'm not going to abuse them so maybe it will not be an issue, but this is the case. I also own two 1963, and it's curious but they are well lubricated.



Danfried said:


> I think you're mixing up watches with Seagull movements (e.g. Parnis) with watches that are actually made by Tianjin Seagull. I know they've sold unoiled ebauches to other companies who've then cased them in their own brands, but I have not heard of Seagull using unoiled movements in their own watches. I hope you also know the "Seagull 1963" watches are not made by Seagull either.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I've been going back and forth on getting this and this just confirmed I am going to pass. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, just noticed that Seagull is now offering a more expensive "Advanced Edition" (进阶版) of this watch with a ceramic bezel and two natural diamonds for the 12 o'clock marker. I wonder if they've ironed out the bezel problems? Sadly, I don't think any of us would want to be the guinea pig at this point. I hope one day I'll get a chance to examine it in person at an AD (to make sure I'm looking at an authentic one).

Here's the link at 海鸥手表官方商城sea-gullmall.com

海洋之星进阶版陶瓷圈潜水机械腕表416.27.1200 - 基础系列 - 海鸥手表官方商城sea-gullmall.com


----------



## nabiul (Nov 15, 2014)

Danfried said:


> Well, just noticed that Seagull is now offering a more expensive "Advanced Edition" (进阶版) of this watch with a ceramic bezel and two natural diamonds for the 12 o'clock marker. I wonder if they've ironed out the bezel problems? Sadly, I don't think any of us would want to be the guinea pig at this point. I hope one day I'll get a chance to examine it in person at an AD (to make sure I'm looking at an authentic one).
> 
> Here's the link at æµ·é¸¥æ‰‹è¡¨å®˜æ-¹å•†åŸŽsea-gullmall.com
> 
> æµ·æ´‹ä¹‹æ˜Ÿè¿›é˜¶ç‰ˆé™¶ç"·åœˆæ½œæ°´æœºæ¢°è&#8230;•è¡¨416.27.1200Â.Â.-Â.Â.åŸºç¡€ç³»åˆ-Â.Â.-Â.Â.æµ·é¸¥æ‰‹è¡¨å®˜æ-¹å•†åŸŽsea-gullmall.com


It really angers me that they took such an amazing concept and then proceeded to execute it with garbage build quality and now are ****ting all over it with tackyness.

Seagull can go .... themselves.

Some one please translate this to chinese and mail it to tianjin.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

A Lovely watch


----------



## Danfried (Aug 27, 2016)

Ah, now we have a third owner! I hope it works out for you. I eventually bought a Sea-gull D304 instead of the Ocean Star, but if Seagull is able to fix the problems with the Ocean Star I'd still consider buying one in the future.


----------



## melburn833 (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks good and affordable

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondy (Aug 7, 2016)

I've been wearing blue version few days now. It's a good looking watch. I wasnt sure about an external cyclops in the beginning, but i got used to it. My only concern is the cyclops is not made from sapphire, so it is not scratch resistant as the front crystal. I sense trouble in the future. The case and the name is a complete rip-off of the mido ocean star, somewhat similar dial, but very different hands which i really like. I was worried about bezel not aligning, but luckly that wasn't the case. The bezel doesnt grip well so its hard to turn. The biggest let down is the braclet. The clasp is decent with double push deployment. The bracelet however is very cheaply made. The steel is very soft and easily scratches. The tolerances are not very good, there are uneven gaps and the braclet rattles quite loud. The watch runs +18s day which is fine. There is however problem of the price. For about the same price you can buy seiko turtle and for quite a few buck less seiko monster. Both are better build watches.
I dont have intention to open and have inspected this watch for now, but i fear it will have similar problems with like my d51 and dong feng with dust particles inside the movement due to been assembled in unclean enviroment. How can russians build 30$ komandirske watches without such problems, and chinese still havent figured this out by now is beyond my comprehension. At least the spacer is proper sized this time so the movement doesnt rattle inside the watch.
All in all it is a nice looking watch, just a bit expensive for a chinese watch. If you are looking for the bang for the buck japanese still have this firmly in their hands. At the current pricing you can get steinhart ocean one for almost the same money and it is swiss made and superior to this watch in every way.


----------

